# Flocking tips and cheapest Flocking supplier?



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

Where's the cheapest black flocking? Also I need some pointers. I was thinking about flocking the whole head and cheek patch, then just paint the patch white, would this be best? seemed easier than going around the patch.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I think I used Dakota flocking kit. Got it at Scheels and it was good stuff. I did the whole head (black) and then went around the cheek patches. When that dried, I went back and then painted the cheek patches. Takes a little more time to go around it but it worked good.


----------



## wood_dog (Sep 27, 2010)

I bought some flocking on ebay. It was cheap and worked great. Spend time cleaning the heads really well. I painted head with flat black paint then applied black flocking. The next day, I painted the white patches with flat white paint and applied flocking to that. This was 3-4 years ago and they are still in good shape. Probably need some touch-ups this year. I store all of the heads in a separate bin, but I don't put socks on them or anything. I'd use the same approach again.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

When you say cleaning, does that mean clean off existing flocking? A lot of decoys have flocking left on them, could I just spray the adhesive then put flocking right on or do I have to sand it?


----------



## stewartdco (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's where I ordered my flocking from:

http://www.decoyflocking.net/index.php? ... Goose_Kits

http://www.decoyflocking.net/index.php? ... Goose_Kits

I didn't use the adhesive they recommend. I bought Rustoleum flat black enamel and painted the heads(around the cheek patch) and dropped them into a bag with the flocking. Shook the bag up and laid them out to dry. It took some time, but I like the way they look. I had a few heads that had previously been flocked, so I used a wire brush to clean those heads. I painted over any flocking that was left and put the new flocking on......... seemed to work pretty good. I have screwed my legs and heads into my bigfeet and don't cover the heads when I throw them into my trailer. After a full season of hauling them around I could touch some heads up, but they don't look too bad. For me, it's not worth the time of taking off the heads and putting them back on every hunt.....

That's my 2 cents...........


----------



## wood_dog (Sep 27, 2010)

I would think you'd need to clean off any remaining flocking that is loose. Wire brush sounds like the ticket.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I'd recommend taking old flocking off unless they are small holes you need to re-touch. It can be done over the top but the old and new flocking rolls up together and can get pretty messy.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

What is the best adhesive to attach the flocking???


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

See now when you talk about cheap and the flocking they should never come with each other. If you buy cheap stuff you will just end up doing them over year after year. I would get the Dakota stuff I have had great success with it. Also when doing them take your time, dont cut corners if it takes you an hour per head then so be it. Cause the more time you spend on it the less time you will have to spend on it later.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I figured all flocking was essentially the same, you know cheerios and mighty-o's


----------



## cankiller (Jan 17, 2011)

go to van ***** that got the best deal on flocking


----------

